# 12/3/2005 Coyote visits our Lewis Center Subdivision



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

The neighborhood phone lines lit up when this guy walked down the green space between our houses in my subdivision on Saturday Dec. 3rd at about 10:00 am. He hung around for a couple of hours just sunning himself. The neighbors called Critter Control and ODNR, but they said there was nothing they could do.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

You could have flung an arrow at him. Coyotes are so weery that it surprises me to see one hanging around people/subdivisions for no reason. Are there small pets or anything like that he was interested in.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

This won't be the last time either, you can bet the local cat's will start vanishing soon.....There is a reason they have moved into the area.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

When I let Brutus out last night about 12:30am, (he rarely raises a fuss) he was growling, barking, and on alert. I think the coyote was either nearby or had passed by earlier. I grabbed a flashlight, but did not see him.

There are lots of pets in the neighborhood and a couple of veternarian's just in case there is a scuffle. I am not concerned. I tend to watch Brutus pretty closely while he is out doing his business.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

lv2fish said:


> This won't be the last time either, you can bet the local cat's will start vanishing soon.....There is a reason they have moved into the area.


Yes your right, the local cats will become a tasty treat for a coyote but the people who live there moved into the coyote's area, he did not move into theirs.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Buddy Punk said:


> Yes your right, the local cats will become a tasty treat for a coyote but the people who live there moved into the coyote's area, he did not move into theirs.


You are right about that, I didn't notice all of the new construction. Just another tale of urban expansion.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Sure it wasn't a WOLF ???? Or Maybe the Gahanna Lion (snickers)?

Keep your women and children inside, MOVE BACK TO THE CITY.. oh my gosh we are being over run by wild animals (snickers louder now).

Here's my guess to the answers of the calls that were made:

Critter Control answer: "and you want us to do what with it?"

DNR answer: "it's a wild animal, leave it alone and it will go away. It is probably more scared of you than you are of it." 

Just an edjumacated guesslike estimate of what the replies were to the calls to the various agencies.
How did I do? Was I close?
lol.. enjoy the nature. Be glad you get to see wildlife in your own yard. Isn't it wonderful?


sorry guys, I couldn't resist poking some fun. 

I know it probably freaks some people out seeing them like that. It can be intimidating seeing them someplace you don't expect them to be.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet! Urban target practice!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

parrothead, I agree and enjoy seeing the wildlife from the back door. As far as the agencies, I think critter control said "they are difficult to trap unless you know where the den is". Sounds reasonable, and the best part is that there does not seem to be any action being taken. And, yes, to those that don't enjoy the wildlife might start tip-toeing.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

They are 30 lbs, half the size of lab, not some man eating monster, I love how people freak about these wildlife. There were some skunks displaced by constructon in Maumee this summer so they moved into a rich little neighborhood. Everyone freaked out because evidentaly skunks attack people and chase after you to spray you the minute you leave your house. Leave it alone and it will do the same. I think they ended up trapping and killing them. And cats shouldn't be outside anyways, if they get eaten then the owners deserve it. Coyotes are actually the one species of wildlife that we can say we didn't come in and take their "homes". Before settlement coyotes were limited to west of the mississippi but after deforesting and killing off all other predators they've adapted to suburban and urban life so well that they are now found in all the lower 48 and every county in ohio. My dad saw one in his neighborhood this fall and they live in the heart of toledo. Closest "wild" area is a 1 acre local park.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Cats Kill Millions Of Birds And Small Animals Nationwide Every Yr..they Run Wild In The Parks And Neighborhoods...there Should Be A Law To Have Em Contained...


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

.22 with good scope and CB cap will contain those cats quite well. You will never find a stray in my area


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree lv2fish.. my dogs keep most of them outta my yard anyways. I haven't had to cap any so far but I do have one I won't hesitate to do in if it continues to hang around.


----------

